# World's Most Dangerous Animals Piranhas



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

I hawe it open for 2 pepol becouse i dont hawe wery good upload speed, so if it say it full then you hawe to wait for one finnish downloading.

you can use CuteFtp or something to get into the ftp.

FTP:
Host: 81.191.21.34 , Password: piranha , username: piranha , port:21


----------



## barracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

nice


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

i kick the pepol that dont start downloading whitin 5min.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks for hosting it. how long those it usually take to finish. I am 2 percent right now thanks. it is at 189kb/s


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

ahh didnt make it, how long till someone is finished


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

i got password and username to download it from Ex0dus and then i downloaded it from his server. you hawe to ask him i cant share the password becouse only some pepol get it from him.

you hawe to use a ftp program like cuteftp and conect to me and download it.
2 pepol downloading now, 25kb/sec x2
one download, 56kb/sec, if 2 downloading then you will get 25kb/s
so jun spek if it says 189kb/s then it's wrong becouse i can watsh it on my computer and you are downloading speed 25kb/s

1 free place now.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

yeah I was wondering the speed on cuteftp says 189-200 kb/s but I was wondering why the percentage is going so slow.


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

it will take about 5-6 hour to complete whit 25kb/s, sorry for the baad speed. 
it is 573mb


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I dont understand, how do I download the movie? Is there a link or website to go to?


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

you use CuteFtp or some other ftp program.
se picture.

________________________________________________________________________________
Ex0dus hawe a great website where he uploaded it and then you can download it whit great speed, i used 30min to download it from him whit 256kb/s. but you hawe to ask him for password to his webpage server to downlod it.
________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

only 1 is downloading, it is room for 1 more.


----------



## Dexy (Nov 17, 2005)

am DL'ing as we speak.....BIG THANX









Dexy


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

one free space now..


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

lol hook us up with GTA san andreas!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Im not understanding how to get it. Can you make a link to where I download it? I have no clue where to go at all.


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

you can get cuteftp here: http://www.cuteftp.com/downloads/cuteftp.asp


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

i see someone trying to conect you write wrong username or password. remember its importing to write whit smal lethers. p and not P
and username is not ftp! but piranha and so is the password


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

I just finished watching the video. what kind of serra did he catch before the red belly but after the rhombeus? too bad there was no pirayas or ternetzis in there. they focused more on the shoal types.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

downloading now! thanks


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

is there a free space now?


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

no, 2 pepol downloading. one is finish 2h and 30min from now so you hawe to try again then.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks i'll try it later.I am also looking for wolf in the water-piranha,can you please help me to find it?


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

i hawe that one to but this one is alot more bether.

Ex0dus hawe the 2 movies also, try ask him for download


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Trying to download 'er says wrong username or password...?


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

He's offline now


----------



## Pels (Nov 11, 2005)

The password and username is piranha. Maybe you cant connect since 2 people have taken up the slots.
But Ex0dus har 26 free slots, so people can still download from him. post a reply in his topic and he will send you a username and password.


----------



## Skzmrc (Nov 17, 2005)

what is exodus ftp adress?


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

thanx Kurt. sweet film!!! Im going to cut my little brother's hair with fish teeth now. I will post pics later hahaha


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

BigChuckP: remember to use smal lethers. like piranha and not Piranha.
but anyway it is 2 pepol downloading now.

mikebo22: yeah i liked it to hehe yes the teeth must be wery sharp, it's amazing dont want to get biten whit that teeth hehe


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

FTP:
Host: 81.191.21.34 , Password: piranha , username: piranha , port:21

Not FTP

Error!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

JuN_SpeK said:


> I just finished watching the video. what kind of serra did he catch before the red belly but after the rhombeus? too bad there was no pirayas or ternetzis in there. they focused more on the shoal types.


If your talking about the nigel marvin video, it was a compressus. Thats what I didnt like about the nigel marvin one, very unspecfic about the species. He called rhoms 'black'. Wolf in water was much better imo. The part where the caribe were feeding on the huge rodent, the mention of the irritans


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

honestly i think the nigel marven on is betetr because it actually shows the piranhas life from start to finish and also its prey and predators. I think he provides a lot more information, and he also mingles with the people more so it adds a little fun to the show.


----------



## Pels (Nov 11, 2005)

I liked this one better too, because nigel has a better voice than on the other video. Think both where great.
But i wanna see Steve Irwin get bitten by a piranha while he plays with it


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

do u think futureshop has this on like vhs or dvd?


----------



## rafchester (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks alot for sharing this video.im just downloading it as we speak.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

rocker said:


> do u think futureshop has this on like vhs or dvd?


anyone know?


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

25min untill one download is complete then a new one can start.


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

it is now 45min until one more download is complete then a new one can start.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Thank you very much. Much appreciated


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

did you make it to get in?








now it's 2/2 downloading so the next download is finnish 1 hour and 35min from now.


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

now its nobody downloading so i will close my ftp now. maybe i will open it again later.


----------



## Kurt-Inge (Oct 29, 2005)

it's open again but only for 1 download.
ftp is the same.
Host: 81.191.21.34 , Password: piranha , username: piranha , port:21


----------

